# harvesting trichomes



## llLOU (Nov 3, 2008)

I was wondering ,IF I rub the trichomes off of a flower , will the flower regenenerate (?) more trichomes on those flowers?


----------



## ontariogrower (Nov 4, 2008)

you do that after you harvest its called hash 

mmmh might work thats how it was done for years have a naked virgin run threw the fields and scrap the resin off but im pretty sure it was done right befor harvest


----------



## llLOU (Nov 6, 2008)

Naked virgins is hard to come by.....


----------



## GAMEBRED (Nov 7, 2008)

It's hard enough finding a virgin let alone talking her into getting naked and running through a field.


----------



## RedEyeJedi87 (Nov 9, 2008)

and then ask if you can "scrape" her hahaha


----------



## awry (Nov 9, 2008)

very advanced talk


----------



## thelastpirate (Nov 10, 2008)

GAMEBRED said:


> It's hard enough finding a virgin let alone talking her into getting naked and running through a field.






I'll rent you one, a BIG FAT one with LOTS of surface area to collect Keif. I'll let her go for a share of the hash.



Or we could invent new S&M games. We could beat our naked wives with the branches, then get really creative during the removal process Sounds suspiciously like a plan to me!


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 10, 2008)

um im not married and i am all down for it!


----------



## llLOU (Nov 14, 2008)

awry said:


> very advanced talk



Actually my original question was a serious one , question being, do the trichomes regenerate on a plant that is living. IF they do , would it be possible to just harvest the trichomes and let the plant continue to grow ? I know eventually the plant will die and need to be harvested , but wouldn't it be cool if there were a way ????


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2008)

llLOU said:


> Actually my original question was a serious one , question being, do the trichomes regenerate on a plant that is living. IF they do , would it be possible to just harvest the trichomes and let the plant continue to grow ? I know eventually the plant will die and need to be harvested , but wouldn't it be cool if there were a way ????



i was told at Oaksterdam University that "yes" they do regenerate. i have yet to try it.


----------



## llLOU (Jan 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i was told at Oaksterdam University that "yes" they do regenerate. i have yet to try it.


 Maybe the plant could be dipped in hot butter , and then ?????
Seriously, did they get the trichome resins off the plant by mechanical means of chemical means ????? Would that not be great if we could get two crops of trichomes ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2009)

llLOU said:


> Maybe the plant could be dipped in hot butter , and then ?????
> Seriously, did they get the trichome resins off the plant by mechanical means of chemical means ????? Would that not be great if we could get two crops of trichomes ?



he was just blowing smoke. i don't believe it. he actually said "IF you could scrape off the trcihs, they would grow back." it's the "if" part i wonder about.


----------



## llLOU (Jan 2, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> he was just blowing smoke. i don't believe it. he actually said "IF you could scrape off the trcihs, they would grow back." it's the "if" part i wonder about.



ONE CAN DREAM.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 2, 2009)

That would be alot of scraping! Harvesting is enough pain in the buttocks


----------



## OregonMeds (Jan 2, 2009)

Not from my experience they don't. I have never tried scraping the trich's off the buds on purpose but many times have wiped leaves in the process of dusting the plant or to clean spider mite eggs off etc. After I have done that to a plant those leaves seem almost completely worthless for harvesting hash and do not grow those trichomes back.

Of course any shock to the plant during flowering is not good either, so probably a bad idea even if it did work because you'd likely cost yourself bud weight if the plant had to go back and regrow trich's on the outsode of the buds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2009)

i've pinched on buds while they were filing in. they get "bruised". you can see right where i pinched them. all the trichs are dead or missing. don't squeeze your flowering buds. they don't like it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

I pinch my buds for a smell... Then I rub the hash balls off my fingers and smoke em... If that qualifies as harvesting trichromes... IDK... But I recommend just waiting til after harvest and getting a silkscreen, or even better, a hash making washing machine... FDD can hook you up with one of those...


----------



## llLOU (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses , I will have to be happy with the sweet smells . Sometimes I would swear that I can get a buzz just smelling the flowers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2009)

llLOU said:


> Thanks for all of the responses , I will have to be happy with the sweet smells . Sometimes I would swear that I can get a buzz just smelling the flowers.



aroma therapy is real.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Jan 3, 2009)

I wonder if by harvesting trichomes early will cause more than one to regenerate in its place and therefore increasing the potency??? Kind of a similar concept to topping just on the trichome level???


----------



## llLOU (Jan 3, 2009)

Blueberryyum said:


> I wonder if by harvesting trichomes early will cause more than one to regenerate in its place and therefore increasing the potency??? Kind of a similar concept to topping just on the trichome level???


]\

I'm afraid this thread has gotten too esoteric for my pea brain. When you figure it out let me know. Untill then I will be enjoying my " Aroma Therapy".


----------



## curious.george (Jan 9, 2009)

llLOU said:


> Actually my original question was a serious one , question being, do the trichomes regenerate on a plant that is living. IF they do , would it be possible to just harvest the trichomes and let the plant continue to grow ? I know eventually the plant will die and need to be harvested , but wouldn't it be cool if there were a way ????


The problem as I see it is the plant would get damaged being rub on a screen and that would make less in the end. You would need a way of removing them without hurting the plant at all.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

I've thought about this some...


I fairly certain that once a gland head is created on the stalk of a trichrome, that's it...

So, theoretically you could cut down a stalk while it's forming, and it will continue to grow...

*The trouble is how do you cut a trichrome stalk down without removing it...*

A thought would be that it would grow back with two heads... Just like a topped plant, everything in nature follows the same branching, the Mendel set, or _fractal._






--- You could try supercritical fluid extraction... Commonly called honey oil, or hash oil... Butane oil, honey bee oil... Basically a quick extract of hash.

The question is;
_-Will the plant survive butane extraction, and what will happen to it afterwards?_




How that for making your brain hurt...?

See what happens when I smoke a bowlful of kief


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

I must've hit the backspace key instead of the apostrephe(sp?)...

I'm hungry.


----------



## llLOU (Jan 9, 2009)

curious.george said:


> The problem as I see it is the plant would get damaged being rub on a screen and that would make less in the end. You would need a way of removing them without hurting the plant at all.


 I was thinking some kind of foliar spray that is oil based , would "drip" the trichomes off ???? and of course not kill the plant.


----------



## curious.george (Jan 9, 2009)

llLOU said:


> I was thinking some kind of foliar spray that is oil based , would "drip" the trichomes off ???? and of course not kill the plant.


I am sorry but, oil drip, or butane vapors those would totally damage the plant! I am not trying to be a downer, just realistic. I find that in my grow there are a few plants that I touch a lot because they are in front and easy to touch. Not heavy petting mind you. Just kind of look at the bud my moving it some or pushing one part out of the way gently. Those plants produce far less THC.

But we have to keep brainstorming and shooting down bad ideas, because that is the process of making a good idea, no?

my random idea:
I think you need to go with a physical extraction, like a super small electric razor. Maybe with a gas that would freeze a microscopic area of the plant then cut it with a tiny blade. 

The thing is if we had some way of doing it for a few, by hand. We could look at them under a magnifier and see if we get good results. I mean if you gel less or the same THC by cutting them, then, we learned, but if we get a lot more THC from the 1 or 2 that we manually cut, then it would be worth spending a little money building a bad ass thing.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 9, 2009)

They probably do regenerate but they take a long time to mature, thus the flower will die before being able to regenerate MATURE trichs. I dont think you can continue to flower forever. can you? And why would you want trichs until they are at least cloudy or cloudy and amber?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

This topic is purely theoretical, of course harvesting mature trichromes is the goal, but what if you cut on down by the stalk early flowering, and it splits and makes two gland heads... That's worth a bit of consideration...



Oh, and I completely disagree with "shooting down bad ideas" I think a thought, a hypothesis and experimentation is the key to having new ideas... You know... Scientific method. 

Yeah and the only "oil" I know that would extract the trichs would be high concentrated alcohol or butane...


I seriously doubt any of this is worth anthing, but it was fun to think about, no?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 10, 2009)

atombomb said:


> They probably do regenerate but they take a long time to mature, thus the flower will die before being able to regenerate MATURE trichs. I dont think you can continue to flower forever. can you? And why would you want trichs until they are at least cloudy or cloudy and amber?



pretty valid point.


----------



## pinkus (Jan 10, 2009)

I just had some mites show up as the trichs were getting milky on one of my plants. I opted to spray it w/ 50/50 alcohol distilled water, and as I was thinking it out, it occurred to me the glands might rupture (they didn't  )
or the cannibinoids might be washed away. 

Still, I wanted to save the plant (yeah, it woulda survived i know...but i hate those critters!) and garden, so I did it. It'll probably be going into jars for curing today so I don't know if it effected potency or not.

Anyway, interesting thread. Also, does anyone know if the cannibinoids occur in the same ratios in a immature gland as a full mature gland? If it was the same (kinda doubt it) it would make sense to force it to produce replacement cannibinoids. 

Might be a good way to force a hermi 

oh yeah, I think I'd go for more cheaper, skinnier virgins to increase the surface area....


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

Tell me when you find that "cheap, skinny virgin" send he my way


----------



## pinkus (Jan 10, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Tell me when you find that "cheap, skinny virgin" send he my way


the virgin part is the hard nut in that one...I just thought that since we were living in a candy land with marshmallow clouds, I might just as aim high


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, any actual experimentation of what is being discussed isn't going to be done by any of us... At least not me...

Off to smoke some kief and visit cloud nine...


----------



## llLOU (Jan 10, 2009)

As I understand it , thc attaches to almost any oil, maybe warming up the oil accentuates this , maybe use a "food grade" oil , give the colas a good spray of that followed by a " cleansing" spray of say , soap and water ? something to remove the oil from the colas ..... Save the drippings from the initial spray and extract the THC ???? I guess I'll have to try this sometime , too bad growing Cannabis is illegal...


----------



## PowerTrance (Jan 10, 2009)

Good idea IILOU, and for that matter can one just dip cured buds into a bucket of warm oil for a few hours to let all the yummy into the oil?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 11, 2009)

Essentially, yeah, but it would most definately kill the plant.

Once the oil reaches a high enough temp to vaporize the trichs, they convert to usable THC, and attach to the fat in the oil. It's how you make ganja food... Maybe someone should try this to a live plant, and rinse it down real well just to see if it lives... I doubt it though.

I'm kinda bored with this... Unsubscribed


----------



## potsmokinsumbitch (Jun 17, 2010)

lmao dumbasses !! So what if the threads 3 years old your still dumasses lol.


----------

